# 1997 GMC Sonoma Toad.  Bat dies when towing.



## Rdaves (Apr 21, 2003)

am towing a 1997 GMC Sonoma. Battery dies when I tow. I believe this is because the instrument panel is electronic and the heater always runs when the key is in the accessory or on position. Also, my speedometer registered the towed miles. Someone said I could pull a fuse to eliminate this problem. Which fuse should I pull? Or would it just be better to disconnect the battery? If I want to disconnect the battery, where can I find some kind of a disconnect device?


----------



## polock (Apr 21, 2003)

1997 GMC Sonoma Toad.  Bat dies when towing.

Sounds like you got key in wrong position turn it one click clockwise should unlock wheel and nothing electric should work


----------



## Gary B (Apr 21, 2003)

1997 GMC Sonoma Toad.  Bat dies when towing.

Hi Rdaves, yes there is a fuse that can be pulled but I don't know for sure which one it is, and yes you can get a battery disconnect switch, should be avaiable at any RV service center, or Camping World, Northern Tool usually has them  www.northerntool.com some or most newer GM and others will run the battery down with the key in the accessory position. A GM dealer should be able to tell you which fuse to pull.


----------



## Rdaves (Apr 23, 2003)

1997 GMC Sonoma Toad.  Bat dies when towing.

 :laugh: Thanks.  Found the battery disconnect at https://ascaris.innovsoftd.com/cgi-bin/cybercart.pl.  This is the National Chevy Association's website.  The disconnect is simple and inexpensive, unlike some of the more sophisticated and spendy items on the net. By the way, when I finally get this switche, I am going to use it on the positive terminal and run a wire to the radio fuse so my clock and presets won't be bothered. 
thanks for the help.


----------

